
Google Article Rich Snippets Guide Updated for AMP - patrickfl
http://www.seoskeptic.com/google-article-rich-snippets-guide-updated-for-amp/
======
patrickfl
I thought this post would be relevant since this seems to be an active
discussion on here today:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10729464](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10729464)

Aaron is also one of my favorite bloggers in this space, if you are into
structured data / search etc you should def check his website out.

